# I've Got Bunds!!!!



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Finally, thanks to a fellow forum member, r1ch, I bought some Bunds from a German source, here's my Mirage II on a brown one.


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

That's a very nice strap. I like it !










Nick


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Looks great on the Mirage, Paddy. Best looking strap on that watch I've seen. And vice versa!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hope Roy gets his in soon









(Bunds)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Hope Roy gets his in soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very soon Jason,


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

These Two piece type just arrived in 16,18 and 20mm. Black and Dark brown Only Â£6.95.

Three piece Bund style ones should be here next week in Black, brown and Tan, 16,18,19 & 20mm.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Is that the 20mm with the shaped back?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Is that the 20mm with the shaped back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Jason.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Mmmmmm very nice.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Very Nice... That is a very good price























What length are they going to be???

And when are they going onto the sale section??

Mike


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They will be on the site this week, max fastening length is 8.5 inches.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Thx 4 that info. Roy
















I'll take a better look at them next week...

Mike


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Roy

How wide is the back piece on the 18mm version?

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ollyming said:


> Roy
> 
> How wide is the back piece on the 18mm version?
> 
> ...


28mm.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Roy said:


> ollyming said:
> 
> 
> > How wide is the back piece on the 18mm version?
> ...


Might not be wide enough for the watch I want it for. It's basically rectangular, about 40mm wide but has 17mm lugs which are half hidden within the case. They're designed to take the bracelet it came with which I don't really like. I've tried it on a standard 19mm bund and it's not bad but the round back piece needs to be square. The alternative is a cuff band, similar to the straight bunds above but with a 40mm back piece rather than 28mm. I've found ones in black but not in brown. Anyone any ideas?

Cheers, Olly


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

You would maybe as well to get another watch


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ollyming said:


> Might not be wide enough for the watch I want it for. It's basically rectangular, about 40mm wide but has 17mm lugs which are half hidden within the case. They're designed to take the bracelet it came with which I don't really like. I've tried it on a standard 19mm bund and it's not bad but the round back piece needs to be square. The alternative is a cuff band, similar to the straight bunds above but with a 40mm back piece rather than 28mm. I've found ones in black but not in brown. Anyone any ideas?
> 
> Cheers, Olly
> 
> ...


I'm getting some of the 16 and 18mm made with the wider shaped back piece.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Sounds good to me Roy! Will they be the same shape as the 20mm version (ie to suit a round watch) or is there any chance of getting a squarer version?

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They will be as the 20mm version.


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Padraig said:


> Finally, thanks to a fellow forum member, r1ch, I bought some Bunds from a German source, here's my Mirage II on a brown one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm completely smitten with that watch 'o yours...


----------

